# How to remove AR-15 front sight- welded brake



## davis211 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I have an older Bushmaster that I used strictly for night varmint hunting.  I had cut off the top of the front tower due to the IR (3rd Gen NAIT) causing a bad glare in the scope (it's a flat-top).  I now wish to fix her up by replacing the front sight with a 2 piece gas block and flip up front sight.  Anyone ever cut off a front tower before?  I would appreciate any pointers you have.
Thanks.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Mar 8, 2009)

Go REAL slow ........ Drive the taper pins out first before you cut anything.  Heavilly tape on each side of the FSB ..... then use a thin blade on a dremel tool ...... turn the dremel about mid way ..... and go SLOW dont use a lot of pressure but dont let it just bump around on it.  Cut on the sides of the FSB between the pin holes and the gas tube cross over.  Also wrap the barrel with tape between the two pins under where the gas tube attaches to keep from messing up the finish on the barrel.


----------

